# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  मेरी मदत करें ?

## miss.dabangg

*मेरे पास दो डेस्कटॉप कंप्यूटर हैं ! मैं चाहती हूँ की दोनों को एक साथ जोड़ा जाये जिससे मेरा नेट दोनों कंप्यूटर पर जुड जाये जैसे की कैफे में होता है ! मेरे पास ब्रॉडबैंड कनेक्शन है वो यूजर नइम वाला है ! क्या कोई मेरी मदत कर सकता है ? :question: कृपया जो भी बताएं डेटल में बताएं ! क्या मेंन कंप्यूटर में ये भी पता चल सकता है की दौसरे कंप्यूटर पर क्या काम हो रहा है या दुसरे कंप्यूटर का डाटा अपनी कंप्यूटर पर सेव किया जा सकता है ? :question:
क्योकि एक बार जब में नेट पर थी तो मैंने कुछ डाटा सेव किया पर जब मैं उसे डिलीट करना चाह तो वो देलेट नहीं हुआ ! करपया ये भी बताईं की इसके लिए मुह्जे किस किस वास्तु की जरुरत पड़ेगई !  :question: 
आपका बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया ! * :salut:

----------


## sanjeetspice

aapne likha aapke pas do computer h ye acchi bat h
dono ko ek sath jodna (add) ye or bhi acchi bat h

agar aapko ye pata lag jaye to mughe bhi batana ok

ok

----------


## miss.dabangg

> aapne likha aapke pas do computer h ye acchi bat h
> dono ko ek sath jodna (add) ye or bhi acchi bat h
> 
> agar aapko ye pata lag jaye to mughe bhi batana ok
> 
> ok




oky oky मेरा सूत्र ही पहद लेना !

----------


## Dark Rider

मेरा तकनीक सलाहकार होने के नाते आपको जानकारी देना मेरा कर्तव्य है फिर भी में हर बात के लिए नए सूत्र बनाने पर कोई मदद नहीं करने वाला हू

----------


## sagar -

वाई फाई का इस्तेमाल करे एक कनेक्शन से कितने भी पीसी या मोबाईल चलाए बहुत आसान हे कम खर्च में जायदा यूज्स

----------


## miss.dabangg

> वाई फाई का इस्तेमाल करे एक कनेक्शन से कितने भी पीसी या मोबाईल चलाए बहुत आसान हे कम खर्च में जायदा यूज्स


पर मैं मोदम ला चुकी हूँ सीमेंस का c2110 अब क्या करूँ ? वो वाई फाई नहीं है !

----------


## sagar -

> पर मैं मोदम ला चुकी हूँ सीमेंस का c2110 अब क्या करूँ ? वो वाई फाई नहीं है !


 क्या आपके पीसी में वाई फाई की सुविधा हे

----------


## Dark Rider

> पर मैं मोदम ला चुकी हूँ सीमेंस का c2110 अब क्या करूँ ? वो वाई फाई नहीं है !



आपको एक लेन  केबल लेनी हो गी जो मात्र ५० रुपये  के अंदर आ जायेगी 

अब सिरा केबल मोडम डाले और दुदारा सिरा अपने दूसरे कंप्यूटर में अब मोडम की केबल main  pc में डाले

और भी अच्छा हो यदि नेटवर्क इंजिनिअर से ये सब करवाए

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

> *मेरे पास दो डेस्कटॉप कंप्यूटर हैं ! मैं चाहती हूँ की दोनों को एक साथ जोड़ा जाये जिससे मेरा नेट दोनों कंप्यूटर पर जुड जाये जैसे की कैफे में होता है ! मेरे पास ब्रॉडबैंड कनेक्शन है वो यूजर नइम वाला है ! क्या कोई मेरी मदत कर सकता है ? :question: कृपया जो भी बताएं डेटल में बताएं ! क्या मेंन कंप्यूटर में ये भी पता चल सकता है की दौसरे कंप्यूटर पर क्या काम हो रहा है या दुसरे कंप्यूटर का डाटा अपनी कंप्यूटर पर सेव किया जा सकता है ? :question:
> क्योकि एक बार जब में नेट पर थी तो मैंने कुछ डाटा सेव किया पर जब मैं उसे डिलीट करना चाह तो वो देलेट नहीं हुआ ! करपया ये भी बताईं की इसके लिए मुह्जे किस किस वास्तु की जरुरत पड़ेगई !  :question: 
> आपका बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया ! * :salut:


miss dabang ye to bahut aasan hai.............. iske liye aapko dono computer main lan card dalwana hoga........... awam lan wire se dono ko jodna hoga............ va kise computer wale se uske lan setting karwani hogi ............ phir dono computer main internet chalega va dono ka data ek dusre main transfer avam save kiya ja sakta hai........
dhanyawad

----------


## sushilnkt

आप को हर बात के लिए न्यू सूत्र मत बनोऔ 

यार्र MTM का सूत्र हे ना जानकरी के लिए

----------


## mamta007

बहुत बढ़िया चल रहा है...........

----------


## s_modi20

सर जी  मेरी maxtor  HD  write  delayed  failed  दिखा रही है  मै कई बार chkdsk  भी apply  कर चुका हूँ और प्रोपर्टी में ११४  gb  फुल बताती है भाई   मदद करो  किन्तु खोलने पर सारे फोल|डर empty  बताती है |

----------


## pinkucbsa

मैं Windows 7 Use करता हुँ, जिसमें Antivirus Quick Heal, & malwarebite Antimalwar Use करता हुँ, कुछ दिनों से मेरा System Hang होने लगा है। Firefox, Torrent, Folder etc. use करता हुँ तो System Hang हो जाता है। 15-20 मीनट बाद काम करने लगता है, परन्तु कभी-कभी Restart करना पङता है। Scandisk, Registry Repair चला चुका हुँ कोई फर्क नहीं पङा़ कभी कभी System ठीक चलता है ।

----------

